# Newly diagnosed Diabetic



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I was recently diagnosed as pre-diabetic, but to me thats like saying someone is a little pregnant
Right now I'm in the test test test phase. I'm watching portion size and checking carbs and then testing to see what, in my normal way of eating sets off my numbers.
Now this is something else I have to prep for. I'm on a medication for this so now I need to start the process of stockpiling it like I did for some of my other meds.
I also need to get extra batteries and strips for the tester and pack them away ( rotate of course).

I tell ya, sometimes I just wanna :surrender:

But, I'm too much a "female dog" to do that. I'm going out kicking and screaming.

So, now I'm thinking, that all the pasta that we like, that I've stocked, may no t be want I need to stock.
But then I'm thinking, but if shtf, I'll definitely be doing more physical work so I'll be burning the sugars off, so maybe I can still keep the pastas.

Being new to this I'm still confused about things.

I'm wondering who else on here is doing battle with diabetes and how exactly they're prepping knowing this.
I'll take any hints and suggestions.

when I think of the 100's of pounds of sugar I have......


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I am NOT a health care professional or a diabetic. Check with your doctor before you do/try anything. Disclaimer done!

Have you checked in to the Insulin Resistant diet? Google "IR Diet". A lot of pre-diabetic and PCOS (check out the site soulcysters) women have had great success with it. You can still have carbs, but not the "refined" processed stuff. You use whole wheat, brown rice instead of the processed stuff. I have not looked in to it a lot on my own, but it appears that when you have a carb you pair it with a protein to balance them out somehow. Just something to think about/research. 

I am storing dried blueberry leaves for tea for my nephew (in case of SHTF), he has Type 1 diabetes. From what I have found, 1 cup of tea is equal to one unit of insulin. 

Hopefully you can get this under control before it becomes worse. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

well, thank you md! And thanx for the link. Guess I'll be spending more time in front of the puter lol


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I am also in the same situation as you. I keep my diabetes under control with medication. One pill a day keeps the insulin away......


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

My hubs was diagnoised two years ago with type 2 and I took charge of his diet totally as he refused to do the reading/researching.
Get more veggie and meat in your diet- at the moment, cut as much of the potato, pasta and rice and white bread/white flour group as you can.
WALK! get in at least 2 more miles a day than you do now-to know if you are doing it, get a Pedometer and do normal stuff for one week-do the average on your steps and then do more each day till you get to at least two miles more per day(most of them Pedometers have mileage on them for you or kilometers depending on where you are from).
Hubs can have real sugar items but it is best if they are really small portions and eaten with your big meal of the day. He found out a few months before dear daughters wedding, but dr. said a small slice of cake with only half the frosting would be ok and we checked his sugar and it was ok!)
They used to say no sugar ever but they have since learned that the body can't tell between carbs from sugar and carbs from french fries(which are hubs biggest nightmare-they turn to sugar faster in his blood than shooting up honey!)

Do watch your fats and switch to olive oil and real butter(small portions again) add avocado to your diet, much better oil for your system.
Many times type 2 diabetics will also have very high blood fat levels!

Dr. and his nurse asked what I was doing to get hubby's levels down so well (he is going to be lowering his pills to the lowest he can have and was told if he lost about 30 to 40 more pounds he might not have to be on pills at all!) I told them that it is the exercise and trying to cook much more from scratch and getting rid of all the high processed crap that he used to love. Also getting rid of all the High Fructose Corn Syrup stuff never hurt either..
I make many of my own condiments from scratch like BBQ sauce as they have that HFCS hidden in them. A good breakfast of oatmeal alllllll week long and a real breakfast on the weekends helps too.
I am sure that there is more, but I am running out of steam now!


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> I am also in the same situation as you. I keep my diabetes under control with medication. One pill a day keeps the insulin away......


I was told the same as you. But dont let it get you down, a little deit change, exercise, and ( if) you have a little weight to lose that in it self could change things. also stress is a big factors as well. try stocking up on whole wheat pasta's, and whole wheat rice, that way you wont feel like you are missing anything. meds are better than insulin, so hang in there and dont:surrender: keep fighting. we are all here if you need us. keep


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Hate avocado. ick. I use coconut oil. No taste and much better fats in it.I can put it in everything I make.
I rarely use premade foods.
That is what I wondering about what you all have in your LTS preps. I have Mountain House meat,TVP and veggies and fruits. Some powdered butter,sour cream,cheeses,and peanut butter. I have canned meats,rice ( white because brown goes rancid ya know),pastas. Teas, coffees, powdered creamer and powdered milk.
I have buckets of wheat,lentils and oat groats and corn.
I have 100's of pounds of sugar. So now I'm thinking I have to also start stocking a sugar substitute. Although I read that Splenda has real sugar in it, so some folks who are very sugar sensitive can't even use that. I'm thinking stevia as a prep.
I dunno. I guess I'll just have to take this one step at a time like I did when I started the whole thing years back.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Same disclamer (I wasn't brain washed by a med school so consider this here say) 
From what I have read/learned : if you use carbs in their wholest form they are less likely to cause blood sugar spikes
If your "gut" doesn't have the right bacteria in it things can be processed in the wrong area and cause spikes
L glutamine - Look it up, gets the digestive system working among other things
Check into the blood type dietary theories (eat right for your type)
Some of this may help, or at least keep you computer busy for a while :scratch
And you may want to try to stay away from wheat , in its modern commercial form it has been bred to contain way more gluten than nessicary


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Good coconut oil is very good for your! I just didn't mention it as I have had major flak from folks before about coconut oil being so horrible that I should have mentioned it!
I love the flavor and the texture it gives good fried stuff! yummy.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Have you checked in to the Insulin Resistant diet? Google "IR Diet". A lot of pre-diabetic and PCOS (check out the site soulcysters) women have had great success with it.


Thank you mdprepper! I have PCOS and currently do not have health insurance to get proper treatment. I will have to look into the IR diet and give it a test trial. Yes, I read your disclaimer. No worries!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Emerald said:


> Good coconut oil is very good for your! I just didn't mention it as I have had major flak from folks before about coconut oil being so horrible that I should have mentioned it!
> I love the flavor and the texture it gives good fried stuff! yummy.


I started using coconut oil for my thyroid. Then I noticed on the container that it has no carbs,sugar,or salt! LOL
The brand I use doesn't have any taste. I get the Lou Anna brand at Walmart.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well sorry ta hear that darlin, mines progressin along nicely, wen't from one pill to 4 different ones a day an then added insulin ta the mix to. Simply the way the stuff progress's. 

We still stock pasta, beans, sugar cause the time may come when a shorter life from the diabeatis is gonna be a longer life then dyin from the situation. Simply will try to eat as best I can with what I got.

Now that bein said, I store lots a vegetables, fruits an beans. Yes, we can a fair amount a our own meats to. Plus the stored sugar an salt. Some a this can be used fer barter goods to.

I keep a resonable amount of extra meds an such on hand, hopin that whatever the disaster that comes is resonably short an then get back ta the real world again. But, if it's a long term disaster, gonna run outa meds sooner er later, so then will be workin harder survivin, an usin some herbs ta help the sugars out. The herb part be what I'm workin on now, see what ones are needed an how ta keep em on hand an what ones can be grown round here.

This effects differrent folks in different ways, it will take a bit of time to find your path, but ya will. One thing, some meds will make ya gain wieght (like all of em I'm on! Hey doc, thanks fer the help!:surrender so watch that to. 

The more ya can do now ta keep it under control the longer before it progess's inta the next stage. Each stage stinks a little worse then the last one! I'm tired a feelin like a pin cushion, an after I take all the pill's I need in the mornin, I gotta be carefull er I'll rattle!

Good luck!
Rev. Coot


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL I "get" the rattle part LOL
Hubby says it looks like I've done lost some weight. I haven't weighed myself for almost 3 weeks now. I meant to do it this morning, but I forgot. Hopefully I'll remember tomorrow.
Did notice that my army camo pants are way too big on me. I had to cinch them up all the way and they were still a bit loose.
Trying to find some low carb snacks. I know celery is one. And 2oz of peanuts is another.Cucumber slices also.
Anybody know of a lower carb yogurt? I haven't gone to the grocery store yet. Thats next week,and I was wondering if there is such a thing.Love my yogurt as a mid morning snack.Put it in the freezer for about 15 mins and it's like ice cream. yum.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. I'm diabetic also. Have ben for years. Always fighting for better control. Like most type II people, if I maintained better dietary control, things would be easier. Luckily, I have insurance. meds aren't a problem, but my biggest concern is a disruption in the supply line of meds. This is definetly a possible problem.
What I've been doing, is re-ordering meds as soon as my insurance will pay for refill. Most plans allow an "overlap" period. This allows you to have a contant supply, without running out at the end of a cycle. This has let me build up a good emergency supply. But, meds do have an expiration date, so it's an on going problem.
Also, with my other health conditions, I've been lucky, and been able to use generics. So cost for a 90 day supply is relatively cheap.
Overall, my biggest worry is the supply chain being disrupted. I know it's coming sooner or later. But that's life.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I was diagmosed in Feb this year, taking four shots a day to keep it under control at the time. Went real strict on my diet with help of hospital dietician, started walking 30 minutes every day and by May, doc took me off insulin and switched me to pills; I had lost 40 pounds and still had pancreas function. As of yesterday, I'm down 56 pounds and doc is trying to take me off pills too. I'm lifting and doing cardio exercise, still watching diet and hoping to see last of pills and sticking my fingers! Doc says if I keep up exercise and good diet, I may stay medecine free. Good luck to you OP and others; it's been a journey for sure.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> I started using coconut oil for my thyroid. Then I noticed on the container that it has no carbs,sugar,or salt! LOL
> The brand I use doesn't have any taste. I get the Lou Anna brand at Walmart.


coconut oil for thyroid ???
PM me please
Thanks
Q


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Oh well.....*



HarleyRider said:


> I am also in the same situation as you. I keep my diabetes under control with medication. One pill a day keeps the insulin away......


Well, so much for that. My doctor just put me on insulin today. Bummer! :surrender:


----------



## Rourke (Jul 23, 2010)

My son is a type-1 diabetic (11 yrs old) - so that is what I am pretty knowledgable about. I am assuming you have type-2.

As previously stated - follow your doctor's orders to improve your overall health.

As far as supplies - many doctor offfices will get glucose meters and give them away to patients for free. Tell your doctor that you check your sugar 10 times per day rather than 5 - so your perscription will be written for 300 test strips instead off 150. Stockpile the extra's.

Take care - Rourke


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

questor said:


> coconut oil for thyroid ???
> PM me please
> Thanks
> Q


yep, coconut oil is beneficial it's also better to cook with than olive oil ..here are some fast facts

Health Benefits of Coconut Oil


----------



## optimist45 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Dietary Suggestion*

My husband was recently diagnosed but stated he was borderline. I asked if we could try some things to get it under control prior to meds and it worked. I am a Registered Nurse and I would like to stay as far away from traditional medicine as I can. I bought an electronic book from Mike Adams - The Health Ranger. Here is the link How to cure type 2 diabetes

We started following it. Specifically the drinking of a shake in the morning. It has made such a difference. We have shared it with others that have had the same results. His labs are amazing. He also lost 17 lbs.

As far as food storage one item that is excellent if you don't have a problem with gluten is wheat. I make a wheat salad every week and my husband loves it. I boil hard red wheat for an hour. Drain, put in some olive oil and basalmic. I then add roasted bell peppers, cucumbers, green onions, eggplant or whatever veggies I have. Whole wheat is a great food for diabetes and for food storage.

As a disclaimer this would not resolve Type 1 diabetes which is completely different than Type 2.

I also buy Agave Nectar as a sugar substitute for cooking. I just grew Stevia and dried my first leaves that can be ground down and used for sugar. Also good for diabetics.

For long term preparation I would really stress becoming knowledge of herbs and their medicinal purposes. Then start growing them if you can and seeing what you can do with them.


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I was recently diagnosed as pre-diabetic, but to me thats like saying someone is a little pregnant
> Right now I'm in the test test test phase. I'm watching portion size and checking carbs and then testing to see what, in my normal way of eating sets off my numbers.
> Now this is something else I have to prep for. I'm on a medication for this so now I need to start the process of stockpiling it like I did for some of my other meds.
> I also need to get extra batteries and strips for the tester and pack them away ( rotate of course).
> ...


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes 7 years ago and control it mainly with diet and two glucophage pills a day. I get more exercise mostly by walking my dog longer and more often and in gardening and maintaining a fruit orchard.

I've noticed that by eating less but more often, I do not get blood sugar spikes and lows. I may have a carrot and then an apple two hours later, then something else two hours later. I don't usually have large meals. This light snacking is better than three meals a day for a diabetic.

Another thing I noticed is that, before I was diagnosed with diabetes, I would eat a pancake or something sweet, and then two hours later would have low blood sugar, but if I ate a slice of bacon or other protein with the sweet, that wouldn't happen. The same thing happens now...I may have something sweet but also some protein at the same time and it does not mess up blood sugars.

There are herbs that help, including cinnamon: stock LOTS of cinnamon!

Sioux Indians say that juniper berrries will help diabetes.

Plant Jerusalem artichokes and use them instead of potatoes. You can even plant some on vacant land somewhere if you don't have a spot on your own land where they can multiply...they grow like weeds. The roots are eaten like potatoes and are high in inulin, which is good for diabetes.

Here is a lot of information and ideas on diabetes when there are no medicines, even a couple who made their own insulin:
Diabetes Management at the End of Civilization
You would have to be desparate to try to make insulin, but of course a type 1 diabetic would be desparate enough to give it a try.

The most important thing for type 2 diabetics is to try to eat more complex carbohydrates and not simple carbs that convert too soon to sugar. Eating table sugar is one thing, eating whole wheat is quite another, even though they are both carbohydrates. The whole wheat breaks down and releases its sugar much more slowly and doesn't overwhelm the body's ability to manufacture insulin.

A survival diet of whole wheat and a protein food like meat or beans would be a good diabetic diet too. White rice can be eaten more sparingly and then with a protein. A diet high in fiber, like beans or whole grains, is better than something more refined. I think the PERCENTAGE of carbs in your diet compared to other nutrients and fibers is a main consideration.

We will all probably be getting more exercise after SHTF, and that will help too. I have a feeling diabetes won't be such a large factor after SHTF as it is now in the lifes of type 2's.

If your doctor will allow it, try not to go on insulin if you can possibly control it with oral meds. The medicines help increase the effectiveness of the insulin you already produce, but taking insulin will make your body lazy...if it doesn't HAVE to produce insulin, it will quit doing it and just let the meds take over. This may be okay to give your body a rest for awhile, especially if you are ill, but it's like someone who gets into the habit on being on welfare...it does get to be a habit if it's long term and harder to drop it later!


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

For what its worth ..my dad became diabetic in his early 70's..the doctor placed him on a diet..he never would stray off from it even on special occassions..2 yrs later..he was back to normal..Im sure he was on some medications also..but he and I both believe it was hes dedication to the diet that did it..hes no longer on any meds for it...I wish same luck to you


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

kyhoti said:


> I was diagmosed in Feb this year, taking four shots a day to keep it under control at the time. Went real strict on my diet with help of hospital dietician, started walking 30 minutes every day and by May, doc took me off insulin and switched me to pills; I had lost 40 pounds and still had pancreas function. As of yesterday, I'm down 56 pounds and doc is trying to take me off pills too. I'm lifting and doing cardio exercise, still watching diet and hoping to see last of pills and sticking my fingers! Doc says if I keep up exercise and good diet, I may stay medecine free. Good luck to you OP and others; it's been a journey for sure.


Awesome job! Congradulations!!!


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 2, 2011)

*RE : Newly diagnosed Diabetic*

Hello nice thread. lots of information over here. Thanks for sharing uch useful information. Take care.


----------

